# Fish Carcasses



## Saundu (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello, I am a fisherman and routinely come home with some nice salmon in the fall that is. I have buried some salmon in a small patch of dirt in my backyard. I did plant some runts (three of them) over the carcasses and got some very nice results. Anyone want to share some experience or knowledge about fish carcasses? I was told a carcass in each hole will provide awesome results. Well I happened to try the runts in mid season and I got a very bushy dark green plant that produced about four ounces. Smokes great but I am interested in more knowledge and experiences from others. Ohh and I love Washington!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2016)

If i had a fish carcass I would put it in my garden.. Salmon....my fave.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2016)

A trick the Indians taught the sticking white man. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2016)

Charlie Brown Thanksgiving :rofl:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 26, 2016)

My compost pile love's fish...:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2016)

My belly loves fish,,,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2016)

I bury fish and I also use fish hydrolysate in my teas. Works great:aok:


----------

